# Please help...I think our dog might be part coyote..can anyone offer some advice?



## DLB (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Does not look part coyote to me. Looks like a GS mix of some sort. Not a coydog.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Elana55 said:


> Does not look part coyote to me. Looks like a GS mix of some sort. Not a coydog.


I also see no coyote.


----------



## TheBearCat (Jun 5, 2010)

His face in the second picture kind of says collie to me.


----------



## DLB (Apr 10, 2011)

OK, thanks....I've just had a few people say he looks like he has some in him and it kinda freaked me out....


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

DLB said:


> OK, thanks....I've just had a few people say he looks like he has some in him and it kinda freaked me out....


You know... even if he did have some in him, if he is a good dog, what difference does it make? Just tossing that out there.


----------



## DLB (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh, we don't plan on getting rid of him. He is great...just trying to figure out what the different breeds in him are...to understand his temperament and the best way to train him. So far he has been great. I grew up with loads of animals and I wouldn't just give up on him for having a certain breed in him. Just curious.....


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

TheBearCat said:


> His face in the second picture kind of says collie to me.


that's the first thing I thought too, perhaps a shepherd/smooth collie mix? I see no coyote either, he might be skiddish because he was once feral or something. Sometimes Jo my rescue is skiddish, but I have a feeling it was do to her background which we are unsure of.


----------



## Yvonne (Aug 6, 2010)

That looks like a collie face to me, not coydog. lol ive had weirdos come up to me asking if my german shepherd titled and v rated in German sieger show was a wolf mix. Years ago someone tried to tell me I was wrong and my english mastiff was a rottweiler cause they saw a pic that looked like my dog on the news and that is what they said it was.... I ignore them.


----------



## JiveDadson (Feb 22, 2010)

He looks like a coyote to me. Get him one of these, and see what he does: Click!


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

JiveDadson said:


> He looks like a coyote to me. Get him one of these, and see what he does: Click!


Oh ROFLMAO BEEP-BEEP


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

dogdragoness said:


> that's the first thing I thought too, perhaps a shepherd/smooth collie mix? I see no coyote either, he might be skiddish because he was once feral or something. Sometimes Jo my rescue is skiddish, but I have a feeling it was do to her background which we are unsure of.


I though shepherd x collie as well. He's a beauty.


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

I see Collie too. GSD/Collie. His skittishness could be lack of socialization/bad experiences in the past.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

He looks like he definitely has some collie in him but I don't see german shepherd. I'd say he has something smaller because he looks quite a bit smaller than a collie or gsd but I'd say its pretty unlikely that he is part coyote.


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

Ava has smooth collie in her lol I was gonna say that but thought well maybe it was just me thinking I see a bit of Ava in every dog lol


----------



## fourshort (Apr 3, 2010)

Really? No one else sees it? He looks very much like a coyote to me, especially the third pic, the tail! I don't think he is, just the mix of breeds makes him look like one. Could be some kelpie in there. My kelpie is very "coyote like" in her actions, the way she moves, etc. Smooth collie/Kelpie?


----------



## EscVelocity (Mar 31, 2011)

I suppose it could be possible you have a coydog. Does he bark, or yip and howl? I would observe him after he warms up to you guys and see if he exhibits and other behaviors that are coyote like, such as pouncing on rodents


----------



## baredul (Mar 31, 2011)

collie face to me that long snout is all collie...


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I don't see any coyote at all.

A coyote mix imo would have much smalller, slanted eyes, set closer together. Longer and thinner legs and the coat texture would be different. Of course it depends on what they're mixed with but in general.

I see a lot of collie too.


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

EscVelocity said:


> Does he bark, or yip and howl? I would observe him after he warms up to you guys and see if he exhibits and other behaviors that are coyote like, such as pouncing on rodents


If pouncing and howling are strictly coyote criteria, I've got my GSD/Great Dane all wrong! 

As others have mentioned, I think you've probably got a collie mix. Best of luck with him!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I don't see coyote, either. I vote shepherd/collie as well, many shepherd mixes are relatively small.



fourshort said:


> Smooth collie/Kelpie?


Kelpies are awfully rare in the states to expect a random shelter dog to be a kelpie mix.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I am going to be weird and say sheltie over collie for a few reasons. His facial structure imo is much more sheltie than collie. Would also help account for the size. 

But yeah, no coyote.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Laurelin said:


> I am going to be weird and say sheltie over collie for a few reasons. His facial structure imo is much more sheltie than collie. Would also help account for the size.
> 
> But yeah, no coyote.


I agree! I kept thinking it was kind of weird that everyone was saying "Collie/GSD" for a dog that doesn't look much bigger than Basil, lol!


----------



## EscVelocity (Mar 31, 2011)

I think it could be possible the dog has coyote in him. However, it's not that big of a deal, they have made great pets. Actually, some claim coydogs can be more intelligent than your average domestic dog. Coydogs are apparently not that unusual. Yes, it could be Sheltie, Collie, GSD mix, and any number of other breeds, but it could also be part coyote as well. There is no way to really know for sure. Maybe a DNA test will tell you. Yipping, howling and pouncing on prey are not just distinctive to coyotes, but how it sounds and how they pounce have their own special characteristics. A Coyotes bark, yip and howl are distinctive.

I can see a little resemblance here....


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

he looks like a Smooth collie/Corgi mix to me...


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Elana55 said:


> You know... even if he did have some in him, if he is a good dog, what difference does it make? Just tossing that out there.


Owning a coy-dog is illegal in some states (NY being one I know of). I don't know what admixture qualifies for DEC seizure (guessing F1 cross), but I don't think this dog would get a 2nd glance from a wildlife biologist. While the DNA tests give somewhat suspect results for breed mixtures, finding a significant % of coyote DNA would probably be pretty reliable. If it's there.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Pretty dog, I see Collie as well


----------



## DLB (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone. He seems to be adjusting to people...still barks at first when they enter the house but calms down after a bit. I still don't know what mix he is, but I guess it doesn't matter as long as he is a loving part of our family. I'm hoping the vet might be able to tell when I get him in this weekend. I contacted the previous owners and they said all they know is he is a mix of a collie but they don't know what else.....I just want to raise him right and if he needs something different cause he has coyote in him then I want to make sure he is raised as best as he can. And if he doesn't have any in him, still knowing what breeds will help with training. He is fine when we take him for walks....doesn't bark or growl, just jumps....which we need to break him of when people come by. As far as dogs having coyote mixed in them being illegal in some states, we live in Canada...not sure if its banned here as well. Anyways....I appreciate the comments, it helps.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

sassafras said:


> I don't see coyote, either. I vote shepherd/collie as well, many shepherd mixes are relatively small.
> 
> 
> 
> Kelpies are awfully rare in the states to expect a random shelter dog to be a kelpie mix.


Not so..... They are common throughout the east, South and Southwest..... You will see three or four at most smaller herding or agility trials. They are not as common as BCs or ACDS for that matter. But There are a bunch around.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

JohnnyBandit said:


> Not so..... They are common throughout the east, South and Southwest..... You will see three or four at most smaller herding or agility trials. They are not as common as BCs or ACDS for that matter. But There are a bunch around.


Huh, wonders never cease. I've never seen or even heard of any up here.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

sassafras said:


> Huh, wonders never cease. I've never seen or even heard of any up here.


I know some folks in Michigan that have several. But none in Minnesota.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Kelpies are actually pretty common here. Every USBCHA trial I've been to has had at least 4 or 5 kelpies running. I like watching them run, they have a very interesting and unique herding style. I've seen a few outside of herding trials too but if you go to a trial, you'll usually run across some kelpies.


----------



## DLB (Apr 10, 2011)

So, found out from the previous owner that when she got him she was told a mix between collie and sheppard.....and nothing was mentioned about coyote....He was also the runt of the litter which might help with his smaller size.....I guess its still possible maybe somewhere in line if the two dogs that created Rex were mixed as well. Hoping the vet can shed some light....If anyone has ever owned a dog with some coyote in them, maybe they could help....


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

What's the problem with him?

I would just assume the original owners are telling the truth. A- they really have no reason not to tell the truth. B- he doesn't look anything like a coyote. You just adopted him, it will take some time for him to adjust to his new lifestyle.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Laurelin said:


> What's the problem with him?
> 
> I would just assume the original owners are telling the truth. A- they really have no reason not to tell the truth. B- he doesn't look anything like a coyote. You just adopted him, it will take some time for him to adjust to his new lifestyle.


I agree it's almost like OP wants it to be a coyote mix, just have fun with the rascal whatever he is.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

As I said before, if you have a good dog it does not matter. 

As part of DEC I can tell you that in NY no one is out beating the bushes looking for Wolf or coyote mixes to seize. Down over 30% in staffing these days.. and no one has time. 

Meanwhile, enjoy your dog and train him like you would any dog and don't worry about it. It is often useful to just train the dog and not worry about the breed or the generalizations about the breed being easy or hard to train when it comes to certain tasks. There are German shepherds who are hard to train and Beagles who are easy to train which flies in the face of conventional wisdom. 

I think dumping conventional wisdom and just training the dog at hand is the thing to do.. 

...but then I am old and crabby and conventional wisdom is mostly hogwash to my line of thinking.


----------



## DLB (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeh, I've gave up on determining the breed. We love him and want to give him a forever home. I'll just train him like we did our 6 dogs growing up and go from there. He is still a puppy and learning so it will take time. We only want the best for him. Whatever his mix is, he is part of our family now and thats all that matters.


----------



## fourshort (Apr 3, 2010)

He could very well be a collie/gsd. Whatever he is, he's a beautiful dog .

And for the kelpie topic. Leah came from a kelpie dad and a border collie mom, and I live in the pacific northwest. She's a lovely dog .


----------

